# Dart frogs legal in my state?



## toadlicker00

I cant seem to find any recent information on keeping/selling darts in my state. Does anybody know a website or agency I can contact to find out if they are legal to keep/sell? I am located in CT. Thanks


----------



## Standby Diver

Not really sure if anything is legal in CT look at what they are doing to the second amendment. 

However i did find this

"• CONN. GEN. STAT. §26-55 - Permit for importing, possessing or liberating fish, wild birds, wild quadrupeds, reptiles or amphibians.

No person shall import or introduce into the state, or possess or liberate therein, any live fish, wild bird, wild mammal, reptile, amphibian or invertebrate unless such person has obtained a permit therefor from the commissioner . . ."

So it appear you would need a permit. I will keep looking.


----------



## Standby Diver

FWIW I had Dart frogs in NJ once upon a time without a permit

I may or may not know some one who may or may not have a pit viper in NJ, those are specifically prohibited by law.

The laws though having some good intent are overall very silly. For my house it is this simple, no invite, no warrant, no entry. No one will pursue "suspicion of keeping illegal amphibians" to the point of getting a warrant.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

They're selling them at a Petco in Stratford, so I would say it's ok.
Never stopped me anyway


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

Standby Diver said:


> Not really sure if anything is legal in CT look at what they are doing to the second amendment.
> 
> However i did find this
> 
> "• CONN. GEN. STAT. §26-55 - Permit for importing, possessing or liberating fish, wild birds, wild quadrupeds, reptiles or amphibians.
> 
> No person shall import or introduce into the state, or possess or liberate therein, any live fish, wild bird, wild mammal, reptile, amphibian or invertebrate unless such person has obtained a permit therefor from the commissioner . . ."
> 
> So it appear you would need a permit. I will keep looking.


What does the second amendment have to do with his question?


----------



## toadlicker00

What kind do they have in stratford? just wondering. iv never seen darts at a petco before.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug

Enlightened Rogue said:


> What does the second amendment have to do with his question?


I'm imagining the suggestions is that since the second amendment specifically guarantees certain rights and they have passed laws that restrict those rights, that the legislators in CT would have little issue passing laws that restrict laws that are Not specifically gauranteed by the constitution.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug

Standby Diver said:


> FWIW I had Dart frogs in NJ once upon a time without a permit
> 
> <snip>
> 
> The laws though having some good intent are overall very silly. For my house it is this simple, no invite, no warrant, no entry. No one will pursue "suspicion of keeping illegal amphibians" to the point of getting a warrant.


Oh rly?

They did just that in Hawaii just a couple days ago.

You might also wanna be careful as:



> Each DB member is strictly forbidden from posting, writing, displaying, discussing or causing to be posted, written, displayed, or discussed any abusive, obscene, vulgar, hateful, libelous, threatening, or sexually-oriented material or, further, any other material that may violate any applicable law.


Doug


----------



## aspidites73

Dart Frogs were illegal to keep in CT not that long ago. There was a generalized law that considered them as "poisonous". That has since been corrected. NE Herp (in CT) used to have a blurb on their website about this. It is no longer there, however. If you want a point in the right direction I would contact them. Both Mike and Jessica are very accommodating with info.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

toadlicker00 said:


> What kind do they have in stratford? just wondering. iv never seen darts at a petco before.


This was a few months back, they had Leucs and Auratus.


----------



## Charlie Q

NEHerp has a paragraph on their "About Us" page, and a link to the laws:

http://www.neherpetoculture.com/Downloads/CT Exotic Animal Law.pdf


----------



## Standby Diver

Yes me bringing up the second amendment was an overall gauge of how CT like to dictate what a person can or can't have at home. As far as the seizing of frogs in HI i just got smart on that. I do not however see this as a "crack down" on illegal amphibians. 

As far as posting about illegal activities I found this thread http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/36944-legal-keep-dart-frogs-ct.html
And saw that a moderator said


MeiKVR6 said:


> As said already tho - it's not enforced... And unless you have a tremendous breeding operation going on - nobody's going to bother you. Just don't try and sell 'em!
> 
> ...Oh - and imagine the red tape they'd need to get thru to come INTO YOUR HOUSE to locate and remove your "Potentially Dangerous" animal.  Some people on here would disagree - and they are also potentially correct... But I wouldn't worry about it.


So I thought most the forum has this attitude toward the topic.


----------



## p51mustang23

Enlightened Rogue said:


> What does the second amendment have to do with his question?


I think he's just saying CT is one of those states that just likes banning stuff. Which is correct.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

p51mustang23 said:


> I think he's just saying CT is one of those states that just likes banning stuff. Which is correct.


Like what guns? 
If this is where you guys are going you can start another thread.


----------



## p51mustang23

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Like what guns?
> If this is where you guys are going you can start another thread.


CT just did an assault rifle ban. The kicker is it required everyone who _already_ owned one to register them by Jan 1, 2014. Between 10 and 15% actually did, so there are currently an estimated 300,000+ people in CT who are in felony possession of a firearm. It's been a huge news story, and based on what I read on the New England gun forums, many people in and around CT are quietly getting organized to fight back if there is a confiscation attempt. 

Ok so this is getting stupid off topic. I love talking guns and politics and I'll do it all day if it's allowed to go on. 

I would just recommend contacting NEHerp for particulars. They should know whats what as they operate out of CT.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

Fair enough.
Thank you.


----------



## carola1155

p51mustang23 said:


> Ok so this is getting stupid off topic. I love talking guns and politics and I'll do it all day if it's allowed to go on.



There are threads about it in the lounge... Continue the conversation there. Any more here will be removed. 

Thanks,


----------



## dartsanddragons

Anyone know what other states have such bans on Dart Frogs?


----------



## scoy

dartsanddragons said:


> Anyone know what other states have such bans on Dart Frogs?


Interesting enough they are legal in most of Maryland just not in Aberdeen. Haha just kidding I have no clue.


----------



## dartsanddragons

I just got everyone settled hate to move again ever! I'm sure there are a few places that the are restricted I was told Delaware was one


----------

